# Ismail Muhammad



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

What is with this guy. He has to be the best athlete in college basketball yet I don't even think that he is a starter on GT. I see him throw down an amazing dunk and then miss the rim ON A FREE TTHROW.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

He can jump and play defense, thats about it.


----------



## jdavisgt (Mar 31, 2004)

Muhammad is very good and one of the best defensive players on college basketball. I know he can dunk and then miss the free throw. A lot of good basketball players are like that, look at shaq. :laugh: Muhammad isnt a starter but with clarance moore graduating and the pickups coming in, maybe next season he'll be a starter. The good thing is that if a player gets injured on GT, they have an awesome backup for every position, look at BJ.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

He has no jump shot, and he turns the ball over a lot - that's why he doesn't start.

He is the best dunker in the NCAA's though (the one against Ohio State was freaking disgusting, as was the baseline left handed put back from behind the basket against UNC), and he's a terrific defender.

Good 6th man, has a lot to work on to be a dependable starter though, mostly on the offensive end.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

He doesn't start because he he has absolutely no shot and because he often turns the ball over in situations where you don't want him handling the ball, like the fastbreak.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

hes jus an athletic freak who can D up. hes a good bench player but until he learns some bball skills(ie how to dribble and pass and shoot) then he wont be a starter


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

He missed a couple of baskets he would of normally made last night. He got high up in the air near the rim but couldn't finish it. He he is a very good athlete though. It will be interesting to see how he plays against UCONN.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> What is with this guy. He has to be the best athlete in college basketball yet I don't even think that he is a starter on GT. I see him throw down an amazing dunk and then miss the rim ON A FREE TTHROW.


I have two words for you.... James White


----------

